# Simplicity vs ariens



## G.MAN

*just looking for opinions. Whats better and why*


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum Gman. You sure know how to kick over a hornets nest  and on your first post too. I have to say it's Ariens for me. . I like the features, like the auto-turn and Ariens reputation for reliability. Also, since I have $2000 invested in the past week, I'm kind of obligated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello g.man, welcome to SBF. if i didn't have a garage full of toro's i would have a garage full of ariens


----------



## micah68kj

G.MAN said:


> *just looking for opinions. Whats better and why*


Just open the door and toss in a blasting cap next time! Actually, they are both great machines and it comes down to personal preference. ( I just went through this) Enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## G.MAN

*thank you all for your opinions,now i know i cant go wrong with either one.*


----------



## Blue Hill

To quote Quick Draw McGraw "Hold on thar Bubba Louie!" You don't get off that easy. Which one do you pick?


----------



## mrplow

Neither head north and get a Yamaha!!!! lol


----------



## micah68kj

*Toro Toro Toro. *


----------



## sscotsman

90% of current Simplicity models are not the "ancestral" Simplicity designs..
they are in fact Murrays.

Briggs & Stratton has owned the Simplicity snowblower line and "name" since 2005.
And since 2005, they have made snowblowers under the Simplicity, Snapper, John Deere, Brute, Murray, and Briggs & Stratton brand names.

They are all the same machines, just painted up and labeled differently.
The "consumer" models have been Murray patterns since 2005.
The only remaining ancestral Simplicity designs are on the high-end Pro models..like this:










Which you can tell are still classic Simplicity, just at a glance.
All other Simplicitys, except for those Pro models, since 2005, are believed to be Murrays.

If you want to be sure you get a "true" simplicity, look for Simplicity snowblowers made 2005 and earlier..

Ariens have no such brand-name mixing..
All Ariens are still Ariens, as they have been for over 50 years now..

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I always say GO PRO!!!!

Second what sscotsman said!


----------



## seaox

sscotsman said:


> 90% of current Simplicity models are not the "ancestral" Simplicity designs..
> they are in fact Murrays.
> 
> Briggs & Stratton has owned the Simplicity snowblower line and "name" since 2005.
> And since 2005, they have made snowblowers under the Simplicity, Snapper, John Deere, Brute, Murray, and Briggs & Stratton brand names.
> 
> They are all the same machines, just painted up and labeled differently.
> The "consumer" models have been Murray patterns since 2005.
> The only remaining ancestral Simplicity designs are on the high-end Pro models..like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you can tell are still classic Simplicity, just at a glance.
> All other Simplicitys, except for those Pro models, since 2005, are believed to be Murrays.
> 
> If you want to be sure you get a "true" simplicity, look for Simplicity snowblowers made 2005 and earlier..
> 
> Ariens have no such brand-name mixing..
> All Ariens are still Ariens, as they have been for over 50 years now..
> 
> Scot


OK-Thank you for sharing your information. As a Newbie I am trying to quickly come up to speed & learn from you experienced users. & Following Up ??what is the difference between the significantly more expensive Simplicity PRO-line & the base line?? When I look at the web comparisons they seem to used the same engines. The only difference mentioned is HD friction plate. But one would think, that give the application that the base model would have a very robust disc to begin with. Is there a difference in bearings vs bushings?? or guage of metal in the housings or sheet metal components? number or strenght of belts, springs or cables?? Thank you for your input & patience.


----------



## G.MAN

*Simpliciy vs ariens*



blue hill said:


> to quote quick draw mcgraw "hold on thar bubba louie!" you don't get off that easy:d. Which one do you pick?


i bought the simplicity


----------



## Blue Hill

Congrats Gman! Enjoy your new machine.
Larry


----------



## Brucebotti

G.MAN said:


> i bought the simplicity


Congrats....a few pics and a write-up after you use it would be greatly appreciated.
Bruce


----------

